# The Jockey Club - Las Vegas



## webdizzy (Nov 23, 2006)

Does anyone know when the construction around The Jockey Club is supposed to be finished?  Some of the reviews mentioned it, which I think may have lowered it's rating, and I'm wondering if it has improved.  There aren't many recent reviews on it.  I'm looking for an exchange through II for early summer (June) 2007.  I'd prefer the Marriot but it looks like The Jockey Club might be our best bet in terms of 2-bedroom availability on "the strip" in the time frame I'm looking at.  Any input, opinions, suggestions appreciated.  I know summer probably isn't the optimal time to visit LV, but I'm hoping that means it's also on the less crowded side (if there's such a thing there).


----------



## cherokee_villager (Nov 23, 2006)

*Polo Towers just down the "block"*



			
				webdizzy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the construction around The Jockey Club is supposed to be finished? Some of the reviews mentioned it, which I think may have lowered it's rating, and I'm wondering if it has improved. There aren't many recent reviews on it. I'm looking for an exchange through II for early summer (June) 2007. I'd prefer the Marriot but it looks like The Jockey Club might be our best bet in terms of 2-bedroom availability on "the strip" in the time frame I'm looking at. Any input, opinions, suggestions appreciated. I know summer probably isn't the optimal time to visit LV, but I'm hoping that means it's also on the less crowded side (if there's such a thing there).


 
Was just at the Polo Towers and observed the construction around the Jockey Club. It appears to be a mess getting in and out. If you want a strip ts rental, why not try the Polo Towers. It is an excellent facility, and we were quite pleased with our first visit there.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 24, 2006)

Its expected to open in 2008, although it could be later.  In any event, the only parking at Jockey Club right now is mandatory valet.  Its directly in the middle of a construction zone.

I don't know how soundproof the resort is.  I'd bring earplugs.  Construction in the resort corridor begins around 4AM as long as they are not doing high steel work.  When they do the high steel they start at 11 PM.

Fern


----------



## webdizzy (Nov 24, 2006)

cherokee_villager said:
			
		

> . If you want a strip ts rental, why not try the Polo Towers. It is an excellent facility, and we were quite pleased with our first visit there.



Polo Towers is another one I have in mind, but it'll depend on whether or not a 2-bedroom is available for the time slot I need.


----------



## mssuzan (Nov 25, 2006)

*re:  future review*

We will be staying at the Jockey club Dec. 5 - 12 this year.  I will post an update either from the Jockey Club lobby or when I return.  Perhaps at the owners meeting, I will be able to get additional information.


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 25, 2006)

*review pending from 1st week Sept 06*

Aloha,
We have a review almost written, but haven't got around to finishing it.  We hit the jackpot and got a great location on a high floor overlooking the belagio fountains.  Our guess was that the worst of the construction noise - the pounding related to foundation work - should be over soon - late this year or early next.  Since we don't know what the remaining construction noise might be like on the south side, cannot give 100% endorsement, but we had a fantastic time.  
As long as you can plan ahead, car access is tolerable.  They have some onsite parking - so if you tell them a few hours ahead of when you'll want your car, they can have it there a bit ahead of time.  
Great location - so is Polo Towers.
Jack


----------



## stacyl (Nov 27, 2006)

_Removed solicitation._


----------



## Larry (Nov 27, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> Its expected to open in 2008, although it could be later.  In any event, the only parking at Jockey Club right now is mandatory valet.  Its directly in the middle of a construction zone.
> 
> I don't know how soundproof the resort is.  I'd bring earplugs.  Construction in the resort corridor begins around 4AM as long as they are not doing high steel work.  When they do the high steel they start at 11 PM.
> 
> Fern



Just received JC newsletter and although Cosmopolitan will not be completed until 2009 construction noice is primarily from digging into ground to complete foundation which should be done in about 8-9 months. Construction noise should be minimal after that. 

I was there in October and requested room on high floor facing Bellagio. Construction noise from that side was very little but people on low floors on the opposite side said they couldn't sleep at night.


----------



## webdizzy (Dec 18, 2006)

stacyl said:
			
		

> i have a 2bd jockey club week 22 (early june) - what did u want to trade for it?



Well, I think our plans are changing.  Now we want to go in the Fall 2007.


----------



## davesdog (Dec 22, 2006)

I just found a Youtube add for the new resort.  It is a 3:19 video. You can make out the Jockey Club between the 2:25 and the 2:35 mark.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg6H6u96RdA


----------



## fnewman (Dec 26, 2006)

Right now, at least, the Marriott is far superior to the Jockey Club.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Dec 30, 2006)

fnewman said:


> Right now, at least, the Marriott is far superior to the Jockey Club.



Do you think there will *ever be a time that the Marriott won't be far superior to the Jockey Club?*


----------



## derb (Dec 30, 2006)

GeorgeJ. said:


> Do you think there will *ever be a time that the Marriott won't be far superior to the Jockey Club?*



Never, but then, when will a 2 bedroom at the Marriott be priced at 2500.
I love the JC and actually like staying there over the HGVC Flamingo that I also own.
Having said that, even JC management, which is great, suggests owners stay elsewhere until construction is over.  When completed, I think the value of JC will soar.  Buying there now might just be a good investment,


----------



## EZ-ED (Jan 2, 2007)

derb said:


> When completed, I think the value of JC will soar.  Buying there now might just be a good investment,



Well soar and investment may be a bit of a stretch but the JC is fun and we prefer it to the Marriott and with that in mind we just bought a 1 bedroom overlooking the Belagio. Now if the Cosmo parking and pool access becomes available to JC owners then the JC will be an annual trip for us.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 2, 2007)

We banked the studio portion of our Aruba Marriott TS and when we called in September to check on the Grand Chateau, we were given a large 1 bedroom unit - this is the week of Sept. 8.  We may have just lucked out, I don't know, but it's worth a try.


----------



## crisndeefromde (Jan 21, 2007)

*Just back from the jockey club*

We were there for 13 days and didn't experience noise in the back tower from the Cosmopolitan work.  We heard more noise from the Bellagio work going on.  The resort was full the whole time as well and has been for many months.  Owners will be using the parking garage and also the pools once the project is completed.  With all the construction, the resort is in great shape inside.  The only reason the newsletter is suggesting a resort trade or delay in visiting the resort is so that units won't go into resale or owners stop paying dues and walk away from property ownership.  This is still the least expensive resort and is on the strip the maintenance fees are the cheapest.


----------



## bigfrank (Jan 21, 2007)

I just got back from The Marriott Grand Chateau.  I took some Video's of the resort, Construction and some of the Vegas outside shows. Jockey Club did not look impresive but I did not see the units.


----------



## GrayFal (May 17, 2008)

I know I am resurrecting an old thread - but I just confirmed an exchange here for *12/31/09 *- never have been to Vegas on New Years Eve and thought it would be a blast - especially with this 'walk to everything' location.

I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that date!

Any pros or cons about the resort/location/units.
I am not expecting 'fancy' but clean is good :whoopie: 
I have read it is in the middle of a construction zone - where should they be by 12/09???

Confirmation says Rm 802B - any comments.

I have until tomorrow evening to cancel.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 17, 2008)

I can't comment on the location, but from what I understand that is the prime time to be in Las Vegas.  Good for you!   

Sue


----------



## ginnylbs (May 17, 2008)

*Unit 802B is on the Bellagio side on the 8th floor*

Any pros or cons about the resort/location/units.
I am not expecting 'fancy' but clean is good :whoopie: 
I have read it is in the middle of a construction zone - where should they be by 12/09???

Confirmation says Rm 802B - any comments.

I have until tomorrow evening to cancel.[/QUOTE]

The unit is mid-building in the front building (ASCOT Tower)   It is the first unit on the left as you leave the elevator.    During the construction - you willpull up in the driveway and your car will be VALET parked.  They are pretty efficient about getting your car when you need it - most of the time only 5-10 minutes.   Jockey Club keeps their rooms clean and you have daily maid service for getting trash etc.  You will have a walkin closet and the unit is good size - but the bathroom is small and does not have a counter (one of my grumbles when we stay there).  The beds are very comfortable.  Now for the noise, when we stayed there a few months back - we didn't hear much of the construction.   It was really bad when they were using the jackhammers, but now with the metal fram going up - the noise level varies.  Most likely on New Years, the level should be higher than the Jockey Club as it is getting almost there now..so by then, the noise should be minimal.  Location is great. You are lucky to get the Bellagio side and 8th floor should give you a nice view of the fountains and it is just a short walk down the driveway and around the corner to walk to the Bellagio.  You will be right in the middle of all of the New Years craziness.  Avoid the street as much as possible that night as it gets nuts and lots of drunk folks.  Have fun.


----------



## GrayFal (May 18, 2008)

ginnylbs said:


> > Any pros or cons about the resort/location/units.
> > I am not expecting 'fancy' but clean is good :whoopie:
> > I have read it is in the middle of a construction zone - where should they be by 12/09???
> >
> ...


I am very happy to hear that - and I suspect because I am going week 52 which is a fixed week ownership, I probably will get the unit on my confirmation as most owners will either use their units or rent.
As I am going in 17 months, I am hoping that the noisy outside construction will be complete.
I will still pack the ear plugs :whoopie:


----------



## ginnylbs (May 18, 2008)

*I did not notice -you said 2009-Construction almost done*

Since the Cosmo next dfoor is due to open in Spring 2010.........you shouldn't hear any noise as they should be putting on the finishing touches on the inside at that time.  You may even be able to use the parking garage at that time...but it is too soon to tell.


----------



## GrayFal (May 18, 2008)

ginnylbs said:


> Since the Cosmo next door is due to open in Spring 2010.........you shouldn't hear any noise as they should be putting on the finishing touches on the inside at that time.  You may even be able to use the parking garage at that time...but it is too soon to tell.



Yup, 2009 in December....I heard from another owner there is supposed to be a 'soft opening' in December '09 - only time will tell.


----------

